

Show HN: Interactive sorting tool, using FJ algorithm for minimal comparisons - xom
http://xomnom.com/prefabout.html

======
xom
I wasn't sure whether to submit the tool or the explanation, though they link
to each other.

The tool is here: <http://xomnom.com/preference.html>

